# Cirque's La Nouba



## soundop (Apr 1, 2009)

any one on here seen this, or work on it and is it worth the 75 bucks ? im going tonight on the recommendation of my td


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 1, 2009)

It is worth it!


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 1, 2009)

It is definitely worth it. I've seen it several times from the booth. You won't regret it


----------



## w3st0n21 (Apr 1, 2009)

I was just in Disney on a drama trip and we saw it Friday night. Great show. I got to tour the facilty for a workshop the next day. it was pretty sweet. ...everyone was making fun of me for practically drooling. (I was the only major tech person on the trip)


----------



## TheDonkey (Apr 1, 2009)

w3st0n21 said:


> I was just in Disney on a drama trip and we saw it Friday night. Great show. I got to tour the facilty for a workshop the next day. it was pretty sweet. ...everyone was making fun of me for practically drooling. (I was the only major tech person on the trip)



Are you still in High School?

Who'd you talk to to get to see the facility/workshop?


----------



## soundop (Apr 3, 2009)

For lack of a better word the show was ORGASMIC! it was worth the money, and I personally am glad i got a cheaper seat, any way i hung out and talked to the sound tech after the show, and they have 2 cadacs that are worth 500k a piece (im not sure how true that is, but id believe it) i would have liked to see there equipment in the booth, and for the rigging automation.


----------



## w3st0n21 (Apr 4, 2009)

we went through Y.E.S tours. its not just tech stuff, its history, and they take you around to a couple of the training rooms. you get to see the booth (well the lights part, which is just a computer) and they will take you on and below the stage where all of the lifts are... its pretty cool...well for a drama trip.


----------

